# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  شرائع إبليس فى شعر أدونيس

## محمد مبروك

في كتابه شرائع إبليس فى شعر أدونيس الصادر عن مكتبة مدبولى للنشر، دعا الدكتور صالح عضيمة إلى مناظرة متلفزة مع أدونيس، قائلاً لأبين لك أمام الناس كل الناس أنك شاعر محتال ماكر، وإن أكثر شعرك مسروق ملطوش، وإن كتابك الثابت والمتحول هو من صنع معلمك ومرشدك بولس نويا، وليس لك فيه ضربة قلم، ولأبين لك أشياء أخرى مهولة، تكاد لهولها تخرج الإنسان من نفسه، وليس من جلبابه فقط.الكتاب يقع فى سبعة فصول: أولها بعنوان الكلمة الحرة يعتبر فيها عضيمة أنه كعادته فى كتبه هويحاول إشادة صرح الحق، ومحق لأوهام الباطل مؤكداً أن كتابه ليس فيه أى نوع من الثأر أو التشفى، وإنه قصد هذا الأسلوب المتهكم الساخر الهازئ فى كتابه عن عمد، ويهدى الكتاب إلى والده وإلى والد أدونيس الشيخ أحمد سعيد .يتهم د.صالح عظيمة، أدونيس، أنه يلهث على الجوائز وأنه كاذب فى كثير من مواقفه وأنه يرجم الرسول بالهمز واللمز بألوان مختلفة من الإشارات والإيماءات بهين القول ورخيص الكلام، لسبب أو لآخر فى المجالس المختلفة، ولكن فى المحاورات الإعلامية يغير جلده ولونه وقوله، بل ويتهمه أن زعيمة مجلة شعر ومن وراءها والقائمة على توجيهها هى المخابرات الغربية، ويعتمد فى ذلك على آراء وأقوال الكبار فى الحزب القومى السورى الذى كان ينتمى إليه أدونيس، وعلى ما كتب عن المجلة.وفى الفصل الثانى المعنون، بـ بحث فى الذات والهوية يصف الكاتب أدونيس أنه قرين إبليس وسميره الذى يسمر معه، ويستنجده حين تأبى عليه القريحة، مشيراً إلى أن أدونيس يقرع الأسماع بأن إبليس هو المعلم الأول للحرية والقائد الأول للتحرر، وهو الثابت الذى لا يتحول والمتحول الذى يهز كل ثابت، ثم يقول عضيمة إن أدونيس لا يستطيع إلا أن يكون ولياً لإبليس وظلاً وتابعاً له .. ويعتبره مخلصاً من العبودية وقائداً للحرية وسبباً من أسباب الديمقراطية.أما الفصل الثالث بعنوان سرقة أخرى .. وحكاية الثابت والمتحول ..الفضيحة، فيشير فيه عضيمة إلى كتاب غير مشهور يفضح ـ كما يقول ـ عن سرقات أدونيس. كما يقول إن الشاهد الأكبر على سرقات أدونيس هو كتابه الثابت والمتحول الذى يعتبره سرقه من بولس نونيا، وينقل لنا عضيمة حديثاً له مع بولس يعتبره دليلاً ناصعاً على سرقة أدونيس للكتاب منه، معتبراً أن المقدمة التى كتبها بولس لمقدمة كتابه لا تختلف فى أسلوبها ولا فى معالجتها للبحث عن أسلوب أدونيس. وفى الفصل الرابع حيض الرجال فيقول عضيمة إنه جمع الكثير من الصحف والمجلات ليعرف ما يقول أدونيس فى أجوبته على الأسئلة التى تلقى إليه، وفى الفصل الخامس بحث فى الاتهام والإثبات يعرض لكتاب الباحثة البريطانية الشابة فرانسيس ستونر سوندرز الذى تروى فيه دور المخابرات الأمريكية والبريطانية فى تمويل الأنشطة الثقافية وتحريكها فى أنحاء العالم، وأن مجلة الشعر إحدى ثمار هذا التوجه المشبوه، وأدونيس أحد جنودها الكبار الذين رافقوها منذ اللحظة الأولى.وفى الفصل السادس ينشر الكاتب استدراكات وتصحيحات على ديوان الشعر العربى وهى المختارات التى انتخبها أدونيس من الشعر العربى، يشير إلى أن المراجع التى اعتمد عليها جاءت أقل من القليل ومن اليسير، وينفى قول أدونيس أن عمله هو العمل الأول فى المختارات المنتخبة، فقد سبقه كثيرون منهم أبو تمام فى كتاب الحماسة ومهدى الجواهرى فى كتاب الجمهرة، ويشير إلى نقص كبير فى مختارات أدونيس، بالإضافة إلى إغفال الكثير من الشعراء، ويعتبر سبب الإغفال هو الجهل، على حد قوله.أما الفصل الأخير فيسميه عضيمة قصيدة النكوص ينشر القصيدة التى ألقاها أدونيس عام 1975 فى حفل تكريم الشيخ أحمد محمد حيدر، وهى قصيدة عمودية، ويعتبرها انقلاباً ونكوصاً على ما كان قاله من قبل من أنه هجر الشعر الموزون إلى غير رجعة، وبعدها أنكر أدونيس أنه قال القصيدة وقال إنها قصيدة مجاملة، وكان لابد منها وأن وقتها انتهى، ويعتبرها المؤلف متينة السبك مترابطة البنية تشير إلى معان بعيدة. كما ينشر وثيقة لمقالة انتحلها أدونيس من كاتب فرنسى، وينقلها المؤلف من كتاب أدونيس منتحلاً لكاظم جهاد، وهى مقالة كتبها بالفرنسية جيراربونو، ونشرت فى مجلة لونوفيل أوبزر فاتور، ونشر النص العربى لأدونيس فى الكفاح العربى بعنوان الفيزياء تعلم الشعر، ويقول هذه الوثيقة ليست وحدها التى تؤكد على أنه سارق متمرس فظ لا يستحى، فحياته كلها من أولها إلى آخرها سرقة كئيبة فظة، ومن سرق مقالة يسرق كتباً ويسرق بيوتاً ويسرق جيوباً وحقائب؟ .. لكم أود له أن يعرف كيف يخجل وكيف يستحى وكيف ينطمر.
منقول
 بقليل تصرف

----------

